# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > بحث و گفتگو در مورد فناوری های مرتبط با جاوا > سوال: درخواسته راهنمایی

## hesaam

سلام تفاوت اکلیپس با اکلیپس کورا چست  و اکلیپس کورا چه کاربردی دارد؟

----------

